# Songwriters and Jam Partners



## SurfHippie

He guys, I'm new to the boards here, but I have lived in the Brazosport area nearly all of my life. I've got a little 3 piece band, but I'm looking for fellow songwriters and pickers to work with. I play everything from Stevie Ray to Bob Marley to Lucero to Townes Van Zandt. My biggest influences are Hayes Carll, Townes Van Zandt, and Bob Marley. If anyone is interested in doing some songwriting, jamming, or fishing let me know. I live in Clute. My band is also looking for someone to play the keys, and maybe share in the vocals.:texasflag


----------



## curado10

*Monthly Jam*

I am interested. Sent an email.


----------



## D HOGG

SurfHippie said:


> He guys, I'm new to the boards here, but I have lived in the Brazosport area nearly all of my life. I've got a little 3 piece band, but I'm looking for fellow songwriters and pickers to work with. I play everything from Stevie Ray to Bob Marley to Lucero to Townes Van Zandt. My biggest influences are Hayes Carll, Townes Van Zandt, and Bob Marley. If anyone is interested in doing some songwriting, jamming, or fishing let me know. I live in Clute. My band is also looking for someone to play the keys, and maybe share in the vocals.:texasflag


Can't play a note to save my life, but im down with the fishing ...!


----------



## atcfisherman

I would love to, but it's way too far to travel. I play keys and sing. I'm currently in a band in my town of Baytown (Texas Avenue Band.com) and play at my church. 

Hope you find someone in your area.


----------



## MB

You should plan to attend the 2cool beach gathering this month ... Lots of guitarist and singers there both nights but Saturday is usually the big jam.

Here's a link to the thread.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1615314

*MB*


----------



## atcfisherman

Thanks! I will probably do so! Might see if the rest of the band wants to go too!


----------

